# Players Seeking Group



## sorrin (Aug 1, 2005)

My husband and I moved from an area with a lot of gamers to Northern VA.  We would love to get back into roleplaying.  Ideally we'd like to play in a D&D 3.0E game.  Is anyone interested in running a game like that?  Or is anyone already running a game like that?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 1, 2005)

The Universe responded to a post in an earlier thread, but I thought I'd just speak up.

The Universe's (my husband's) group is seeking players.  We're located in Silver Spring, MD and play a d20 Modern game set in the late 1800's.  If you're at all interested, do drop a line to me at elizabeth (dot) bauman (at) gmail (dot) com. (with all appropriate modifications made to that address, of course. )


----------



## runescience (Aug 2, 2005)

*dm seeking reliable players in DC/VA/MD*

US - (MD/DE/VA) - DC Metro/Silver Spring MD game: Players wanted.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi. We live in Silver Spring and looking for another regular player or 2.

Our ages range from 25 to me in my mid 40s. My wife makes dinner, and
we can give you a lift from the train statiion. We play DND 3.5, Starwars, Fantasy 
Hero and some others.

I am recruiting for my dnd 3.5 game Tues or Wed nights. We currently play
tues but could move to wed nights if your schedule requires it.
Interested?

Being a reliable players is really important.

The world is a home brew that is very colorful, and well thought out. I encourage players to take hold of the game and pull it in their direction. I have been runing this game on and off since 1983. Yeah Im an older dm. 

I also welcome NEWBIES. I find that some newer players play better than the older ones. 

Email me back at Runescience@yahoo.com
__________________
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=93336


----------

